

How Pixelmator is moving to the Mac Apps store - dholowiski
http://www.pixelmator.com/transition/

======
itg
>P.S. Even if you decide not to move to the Mac App Store we will continue to
provide free Pixelmator 1.X updates til version 2.0.

A little less sensationalization next time

~~~
dholowiski
I've updated the headline to be less sensationalistic. They're not 'forcing'
you to upgrade, they're just forcing you to buy it through the mac app store
if you want to upgrade, and strongly suggestion you re-buy the app now if you
don't want to pay full price when the new version comes out.

